# Looking for an MS Paint drawn comic



## Deo (Jan 13, 2013)

It wasn't furry, but the animals could talk and had culture. The main character was a maned wolf. And there was a cat, that later had an eye patch (I think?) They were students or something learning from other animals that were teachers? And the maned wolf had to fight a yellow wolf who was a teacher later on or something? (it was like, years ago I read this). 

It was drawn in MS paint and had the neatest use of color (very bright, roughly drawn colors, neons and very trippy panel layout) and perspective (very dynamic). I want to read it again, so if it rings a bell help a devil out and link me up.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for but here you go: http://www.prequeladventure.com/


----------



## Deo (Jan 14, 2013)

FOUND IT!
The comic is called *10%+* by Zachary Braun aka NOFNA.
_Nature of Nature's Art_ is a series of graphic novels about basic animals that are trying to create a healthy society. 



			
				Story Summary said:
			
		

> In our year 2108, animal society is focusing on expansion. Branches of the fount of knowledge in the east now seek sunlight far to the west, along the coast of a briny sea. Civic centers bud among the wild population, and all not in accordance with the structure and order of society are displaced to its ragged fringes.
> 
> Meander is a student of the young college here who must prove his worth in this unrefined land. When he construes a method to capture his society, his superiors, and himself, he only wants them all to take notice. His tutor is at work on rebellious experiments meant to make something of the culturally poor land, and is not so easily satisfied. When Meander draws a dangerous corollary between their work, he risks everything and everyone in order to preserve the spirit behind his own good intentions.
> 
> But is he right? Society is concerned with this, and forges an unexpected revolution out of the meaning of his greatest art.


You can read all the trippy 239 pages of it (and the 180 page addendum)  here: http://nofna.com/index.php?chapter=10%1

Here is one of the pages:


----------



## Dokid (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww this looks amazing and awesome. I'm glad you found it!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 15, 2013)

That was a good read. I find it hard to pull myself away.


----------



## Cross (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow that's great!

I can't believe that this was made in MS Paint.


----------

